# FreeBSD IMac G3 600mhz...how to partition?



## blubaustin (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello! I have an IMac G3 600mhz, 512mb ram, 40GB hard drive. I am trying to install FreeBSD using the net-install but... I don't know how to make FreeBSD partitions before installing, as stated in the FreeBSD-ppc guide. I currently have Ubuntu 8.04.1 installed.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2009)

I've never installed fbsd on an iMac but it shouldn't be too different from a regular install..

http://www.freebsd.org//doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/install-steps.html


----------



## blubaustin (Jan 13, 2009)

*Apparently*

Apparently it is different...so hopefully someone out there with a mac can help me out.


----------



## viesic (Jan 14, 2009)

You must create partitions before installing FreeBSD on it. 
recently, when I installed fbsd on a mac mini, i booted netbsd install disk and created partitions with pdisk. (http://wiki.netbsd.se/How_to_install_NetBSD_on_a_Power_Macintosh_G4_(Grey))
and don't forget to create a small Apple_HFS partition, where to put /boot/loader file in.


----------



## blubaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

*Finally!*

Finally I get some answers! I will try that right now, and if it works, it will be case closed!!


----------



## blubaustin (Jan 14, 2009)

I can't connect to the ftp server, is what it keeps telling me on the NETBSD disc.


----------



## viesic (Jan 16, 2009)

could you connect to other host when you boot your mac from netbsd disc? maybe you could try to connect to ip (ftp://130.133.3.143/) address instead of ftp://ftp3.de.netbsd.org host, or if you could not set up networking on netbsd environment, try to download pdisk to another pc, add this program to install cd manually, and then boot from it and run pdisk to create partition table.


----------



## blubaustin (Jan 16, 2009)

*FreeBSD*

There is no way of install pdisk on the net-install disc for FreeBSD?


----------



## blubaustin (Jan 16, 2009)

ftp worked using the IP address. But... I can't do the newfs thing. And then I still don't know if I need to make a fstab file or not. I restarted went to freebsd tried FDISK, and...still the samething. so I don't know what to do now!!!!


----------



## viesic (Jan 19, 2009)

i don't remember exactly, but i think that i used this netbsd install disc only for creating partition table, then rebooted to fbsd disc, and used standard installation, labeled correct partitions "/", "swap" and "/usr" partitions, and sysinstall created everything necessary (newfs, fstab)
then installed hfsutils from ports, and copied loader file to hfs partition to be able to boot this pc without need of using cd loader.


----------



## blubaustin (Mar 2, 2009)

*How.*

Well I remember there is a thingy about slices, and partitions. I would appreciate it, since I'm pretty much a n00b with FreeBSD if someone could give me a step by step after the openBSD part. Thank you.


----------

